# New Detangling Comb by Chris Christensen (Stagger Tooth)



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I was just over at the Chris Christensen web site (www.chrissystems.com) and see that they have a new Buttercomb featured with staggered teeth. It is only 6" and was made for the purpose of "knocking out knots".










If anyone gets this, please share your reviews. I love my Buttercomb and just ordered this one too.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

ooh la la. maybe this is why i lost my buttercomb after two days use. i need this. thanks kimberly. you rock.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Darn it! I just bought a Buttercomb last month. How in the world am I going to convince DH I already need another one????


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie- I think Amy has an approach, "lose it" so you can get another one!!!

My new havanese puppy isn't going to matt or blow coat so I don't need any combs! You should have seen what the bridge wind was doing to his hair yesterday! He froze up and wouldnt walk cause it was so windy!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Leslie- I think Amy has an approach, "lose it" so you can get another one!!!
> 
> *My new havanese puppy isn't going to matt or blow coat so I don't need any combs!* You should have seen what the bridge wind was doing to his hair yesterday! He froze up and wouldnt walk cause it was so windy!


Amanda I Love that mantra I hope it works!! :biggrin1:
Sounds like you made it to Crissy????


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Good idea, Amanda. But, I'm guessing I'll have to wait at least until her coat grows back a little. I don't think he'd believe she's matting enough, w/only a 1 inch coat, to warrant buying a comb for "knocking out knots"... 

Poor Dash! He's been hearing how he needs to gain weight, I bet he was afraid that ol' wind was gonna blow him right off the bridge! ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sally- yes, I will have to post photos of all the places we went. Last night we didnt get back to the hotel till about 1030 so everyone was exhausted- me included. Today is going to be a lot more slow pace!

Leslie- I am officially on lock down with doggie purchases for awhile. I need to sneak the pedicure in while we are in the moving process!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

That comb looks amazing, cant wait to hear reviews Kimberly.

I just dont tell my husband when I buy stuff for dogs and if he happens to see the package... =) Nothing some kisses, etc cant resolve.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Leslie- I think Amy has an approach, "lose it" so you can get another one!!!
> 
> My new havanese puppy isn't going to matt or blow coat so I don't need any combs! QUOTE]
> 
> LOL I love the way you think Amanda.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Kimberly, any news on the Comb yet? I am having blowing coat problems and would love some feedback on this bad boy.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

I have had troubles with losing the teeth out of my combs so I need one that's durable.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

EstrellaVila said:


> Kimberly, any news on the Comb yet? I am having blowing coat problems and would love some feedback on this bad boy.


No. I have just unpacked and we have remodeling going on all this week. I won't be doing any real grooming until next week at this rate.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Remodeling? Goodness! Good luck, that is always a rough project.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

THANKS, Kimberly!!

I have the buttercomb and just love it..now I NEED this one for Gabriel!

I have to say that Sophie has never had any matting issues...Gabe on the other hand will if I go more than 3 days without combing him.


----------



## Cheryls (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi I saw this at one of the vendors at a show. This is a very heavy comb. I did not like the size or the weight of the comb in my hand. I am eager to hear feedback from those that decide to give it a try. -Cheryl-


----------

